# I made ATV Action Mag!!!



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I was just tagged in these pics on facebook. They are out of ATV Action. I believe the Feb issue. That was at TrailRex ATV Expo near Albany, NY. It is the largest offroad event in our area. I am out on the rig right now so I can't go out and buy the issue. Any way, enjoy.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

cool good pic


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice. Congrats


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man we got a lot of celebrities on this site!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool.....Congrats...


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! That was a nasty pit for racing lol. It came down to me and a renny. That pic was me coming out of the pit. 


Oh, and if you are wondering....I won!!:first:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

sweet! congrats!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice!!!! i want to be in a magazine now lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

congratulations. thats awesome!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's not you...



Congrats MTI.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

can I get a signature?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

That's cool great picture !


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats MTI !

*Brute650i:
Steve and Jon might want to have another giveaway " autographed swag with MTi and 30Backs sig's on them". Just puttin it out there. lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

no kidding with all these celebs on the site:rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys! I'll be at Nats so bring ur old ladies over...I only sign skin!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool! congrats!! I think I see your MIMB sticker!! haha.. J/k


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pic.You got that Cat chewing it up!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

were not worthy...were not worthy....

meh, better yet!!





hahhahahha, congrats!


----------

